# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  REE(volução)F - O novo começo.

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Viva,




> Não deixava de ser "interessante" podermos acompanhar um aquario exclusivamente de mudas de vários aquaristas do nosso país.
> 
> Que tal reeniciar um novo tópico com estado actual ?


Seguindo a sugestão do Júlio, serve este post para re-iniciar o meu aquário.

Antes de mais quero agradecer ao João Monteiro, Rui Peixoto, António Paes, Gil Miguel, João Paulo Matias, Diogo Lopes, Júlio Macieira, Ricardo Rodrigues, Marco Madeira, Rui Ferreira de Almeida e a todos os outros membros pelo apoio demonstrado após a "desgraça" de Dezembro do ano Passado. 

Sem vocês, certamente este aquário estaria condenado.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Infelizmente os azares não ficaram por aí e pouco tempo depois por motivos familiares fui obrigado a sair de casa e só muito recentemente pude voltar.

Se o aquário já não andava bom, pior ficou pela ausência mais de três meses como poderão constatar nas fotos. A somar a isto a avaria da Ocean Runner 6500 e do meu escumador, podem imaginar o estado em que está a nação.

Uma coisa vos digo: Para um aquário que está sem manutenção, escumador e bomba de retorno admira-me muito como ainda está tudo vivo e a recuperar em condições. Posso dizer que os crescimentos que tenho tido são impressionantes.

As algas são mais que muitas, mas não tenho ciano. Só algas verdes filamentosas e coralina. Espero agora com TPA's frequentes e reforçando a equipa de limpeza possa dar cabo delas rapidamente.

Algumas coisas tem que mudar nomeadamente a nível de equipamento e as diligências já foram tomadas.

*Setup*:

_Aquário:_ 120x60x60 em vidro de 10mm com travas francesas.
_Sump:_ alguidar de plástico para ser substituido por sump com 80x45x30

_Escumador actual:_ DELTEC APF600 com a bomba a verter água
_Escumador futuro_ (mês que vem): ATI BM250

_Circulação:_ 1x Tunze Stream 6100 + retorno. Possivelmente irei uma tunze das novas quando saírem as controláveis.

_Iluminação:_ 10x *T5* 54w (*DIY*)

_Retorno actual:_ Ocean Runner avariada (faz um basqueiro que parece que se vai partir toda por dentro)
Retorno futuro - Já vem a caminho: Red Dragon 6.5m3

_Osmolador actual:_ Tunze
_Osmolador futuro:_ O que acompanha o sistema da Aquatrónica.

_Aquecedores:_ 1x Jagger 300w + 2x Jagger 150w

_Reactor de Cálcio:_ Deltec PF509 alimentado por bomba de fole da IWAKI

_Reactor de Kalk:_ Não tenho, nem doseio.


*Fotos:*

*Geral* - Podem ver o pânico das algas.


*Montiporas* - Para quem se lembra que me deu os frags, vejam os crescimentos.

Zé Perpétua


Gil Miguel


Zé Perpétua


Diogo Lopes



*Acroporas*

Evento Reeffórum 2º Aniversário 9.Setembro.2007 (a propósito, já tem os DVD's do aniversário?  :Coradoeolhos:  )



*Pocillopora*
Diogo Lopes



*Seriatopora histerix*
Gil Miguel - Esta não estava sinceramente à espera deste crescimento desde o Natal. Tinha a sensação que estava morto.



*Actinodiscus azuis*
Gil Miguel se não me engano. Podem aproveitar para ver as algas.



*O meu querido Premnas.*
coitado este já sofreu imenso nas minhas mãos. façam juz ao belo exemplar que é.




Agora é preciso muita paciência, muitas TPAs e troca de equipamento.

Quantos às ofertas de frags que os acima mencionados referiram, podem ter a certeza que vos vou melgar quando isto estiver limpo e em condições.

Engraçado o Júlio ter dado a ideia de um aquário só de mudas. Na realidade já quase que era, tirando uma das Lobophylias e os Sarcos amarelos, são tudo mudas.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

É bom ver-te de volta. Com certeza que o aquario, agora com atenção para lhe disponibilizares, rapidamente recuperará.

Quanto aos frags que levaste, de facto dá-me um gozo enorme vêr que com todas essas aventuras cresceram e até apresentam uma cor agradável e que agora com certeza ganharão uma cor muito mais vincada.

Quando quiseres o frag prometido  :Smile:  é um á tua escolha  :Smile: 


Quanto a um aquario com frags, foi exactamente o que fiz com o meu novo, e tal como comentei nesse mesmo tópico, o gozo de vêr as coisas a crescerem praticamente desde quase nada até se tornarem em  colónias, é do melhor que se pode retirar deste hobby.

Abraço e força!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

É com muito prazer que vejo que as coisas se começam a compor. Agora é manter rotinas e colocar isso 5 estrelas - estou a ver que estás com vontade e isso é o mais importante.

Sabes que tens aqui o teu amigo de longa data (e a verdade é que já lá vão bem mais que 15 anos que nos conhecemos) e que podes contar comigo para o que precisares.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras.

*Actualização - 10.Maio.2007*

Ontem após uma TPA de 60 litros e muita alga aspirada, fui adquirir uns ajudantes para a coisa ...

As fotos não estão com grande qualidade mas dá para ver.



Este assim que entrou começou a bicar a rocha ... também é fácil não é preciso procurar muito ...


Cometi foi uma imprudência. Não R E S I S T I ...
Está numa jaula improvisada com egg-crate que entretanto foi tapado por cima pois já tive que o ir buscar à coluna seca.



Geral Frontal e Lateral





E mais umas fotos de corais para poderem presenciar os crescimentos.

Muda Jantar Natal Reefforum




Gil, lembras-te destes?





Muda 2º Aniversário Reeffórum




Entretanto gostava de conseguir um casal de premnas. Este é três vezes mais pequeno que o actual. 

Para quem já tentou qual será o tempo necessário até ter a certeza que o premnas existente não trucida o novo?

Será que poderá dar resultado ou é melhor esquecer já e vendê-lo?


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Boas,
> 
> (...)Entretanto gostava de conseguir um casal de premnas. Este é três vezes mais pequeno que o actual. 
> 
> Para quem já tentou qual será o tempo necessário até ter a certeza que o premnas existente não trucida o novo?
> 
> Será que poderá dar resultado ou é melhor esquecer já e vendê-lo?
> 
> 
> ...


Boas,

Também andei durante muito tempo, à procura de um peixe que fosse mais pequeno que o premnas residente... no meu caso, comprei um com cerca de 1/4 (ou menos) do tamanho.

Coloquei-o no "território" do outro dentro de uma "gaiola" cerca de 1 mês... até que determinado dia, o gajo saltou e quando dei por isso já andavam juntos  :SbOk:  

Boa sorte!!! 

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Rui

Fico contente em saber que as coisas se estão a compor depois de tantos azares. O facto de recomeçares SEMPRE mostra a tua fibra como pessoa e aquariofilista.

Como dizia um grande pensador _"todos os homens caem, mas só os fortes se levantam"_

Quanto ao casal de premnas, acho que a desproporção de tamanhos é favorável a que se possa fazer o casal. Penso que deves esperar uns 15 dias (pelo menos), indo alimentando perto da gaiola e vendo como se comporta o maior (que será a fémea).

O Ricardo Rodrigues já fez um casal assim e com sucesso, pelo que lhe podes dar um toque para ele te descrever o processo utilizado (ou então faz uma busca que ele colocou tópico sobre o assunto)

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

João, já vi o link que o Roberto publicou durante essa discussão e pode ser que se consiga com o método que estou a usar.

O que eles dizem em suma é para deixar o mais pequeno numa "jaula" à vista do grande durante 15 dias e depois fazer 3 tentativas para o soltar. 
Se à 3ª não funcionar, para esquecer que não vai dar.

Vamos ver. Tenho esperança. Ver se arranjo uma "jaula" em acrílico para que eles se vejam melhor.

E o meu frag do leilão? Já deve ser coral adulto por esta hora. Não? Não sei se estarás cá mas telefono-te no FDS (domingo). Se der vou-to lá buscar.

Quanto ao recomeçar não sei se será Fibra, pois sem o vosso apoio já à muito tinha desistido. Mais uma vez obrigado.

Grande abraço,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Se fores a casa do João liga-me e passas cá em casa, ou eu vou lá também (sei que me posso fazer de convidado) - quero oferecer-te uma muda de um coral que irá concerteza mudar um pouco o aspecto do teu aqua (pelo seu rápido crescimento).

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - se for Sábado não estou!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Claro que me lembro  :Smile: , as Ricordeas já são muitas!  :Smile: 


Vais manter esse Areão ? Se sim o melhor é aspira-lo com regularidade.

De resto com certeza saberás como proceder, mudanças de água, contenção na alimentação dos peixes, etc etc.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Rui
No meu caso coloquei a jaula , mas ela não ficou bem presa e no dia seguinte os premnas estavam juntos......apaixonados e espero que vivam felizes para sempre. Foi de facto amor à primeira vista . O macho introduzido tinha cerca de 1/4 do tamanho da fêmea. 
Pergunto-te se estás a usar um anti-fosfatos? Recomendo-te vivamente que o faças . O da Rowa ou o da Fauna Marin.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Diogo, combinado.
Sábado sei que não estou. No Domingo poderei estar mas ainda não tenho a certeza, mas ligo-te.

Rui,
De facto não estou a usar, mas quero colocar assim que fizer a mudança da SUMP que espero não demore mais que uma semana.

Pois, eu para não arriscar prendi a "jaula" à calha. Assim, mesmo que as ventosas cedam ela não sai do sítio.
Ele ontem saltou fora por cima e perdi quase uma hora para o tirar da coluna seca.  :Admirado:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

A minha alma está parva ...

Então não é que o premnas saltou fora da "jaula" e já andam os dois passeando-se e comendo juntos?

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Cool. Espero que se mantenham assim por muito e bons anos ...

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nem mesmo uma jaula pode impedir o amor...lol
Vou acompanhar o novo comeco e nao tenho duvida que com as mudancas que pretendes fazer o aquario ficara belo  :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

heheheheh tens razão Roberto.

Olha aí uma foto do feliz casal.



Espero que o sucesso não tenha só a ver com o material. Olha que há aí muito bons aquário sem material topo de gama.

Preserverança, teimosia e muita paciência somados ao apoio enorme que este fórum me tem dado ... Isso é que acho que é a receita para o SUCESSO.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bolas, nem tive tempo de responder...

O meu casal também é fêmea normal e macho amarelo.

Boa sorte Rui e que comece a desovar em breve

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Só para vos deixar uma actualização.

Já comecei a demanda da compra de novo equipamento. A primeira peça foi a bomba de retorno.

É claro que ontem apanhei um susto porque meti a mão dentro da sump porque me parecia que a bomba estava parada. Resultado, ia ficando com o bracito dentro da bomba ...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Realmente a bomba é um espetáculo. Muita força, quase zero ruído e um consumo muito baixo.



Só tenho que lhe comprar um cotovelo para colocar a tomada de água mais abaixo.

Como acho que tenho falta de circulação do lado esquerdo do aquário (vejo alguma acumulação de sedimentos) mandei vir também uma Tunze Turbelle nano. Quando chegarem as controláveis em princípio será trocada.

Em termos de equipamento a seguir vem uma sump nova, um ATI BM250, uma ATI Powermodule 8x54 e o aquatrónica inicialmente só com sensor de temperatura e nível. 
E estou a pedir também que me construam um reactor de kalk igual aos da Deltec. 

Assim que tiver a SUMP quero ver se coloco uma resina anti-fosfatos que acho que as algas também tem a ver com isso.

Entretanto o casal de premnas lá anda todo catita, as algas a muito custo estão a começar a quebrar (espero eu) e os corais estão a começar a ganhar côr.

Ver se consigo colocar umas fotos esta semana.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente estas a com primor no equipamento e ja vi que desta vez vai e bem servido!!!!
O teu aquario esta muito bom,gosto do layout e com o tempo ele logo fica sem espaço.Tens que cá vir!!!!

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Bolas, saiu-te o Euromilhões?! Estou a brincar claro, parecem-me excelente opções - tirando a cópia do reactor de kalk, porque não comprar um Deltec original? Porque é que vais colocar um joelho na bomba?

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Pois,

Boas Ricardo, o reactor original pode sempre ser um opção, mas tem falado tão bem das réplicas.

E não, não me saiu o euromilhões. Só que agora lá em casa é só um a gastar ...  :yb663:  

Quanto ao joelho na bomba o que se passa é o seguinte. A tomada de água está muito acima e mesmo com 35cm de altura de água na sump, a bomba faz turbilhão à superfície e leva-me imensas bolhas de ar para o display. Faz tipo remoínho ... é um show.

Entretanto, ontem adicionei anti-fosfatos em saco de malha na sump.~

Alguém me pode dizer de quanto em quanto tempo é que aquilo tem que ser trocado? É como o carvão? 

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Rui,

Isso é que é equipamento de luxo....eheh :HaEbouriffe:  

Uma pergunta, porque é que vais trocar a calha?




> Boas Ricardo, o reactor original pode sempre ser um opção, mas tem falado tão bem das réplicas.


Eu fiz uma réplica para mim, e penso que faz o seu trabalho, não o posso comparar com um original porque não o tenho...mas penso que compensa, principalmente se o fizermos nós!




> Entretanto, ontem adicionei anti-fosfatos em saco de malha na sump.~
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer de quanto em quanto tempo é que aquilo tem que ser trocado? É como o carvão?


Na minha opinião, e principalmente se usares uma boa marca, é usares um bom teste de fosfatos (o da Rowa é considerado o melhor, lê fosfatos onde os outros não lêem). Quando começar a aparecer, está na hora de trocar! :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Rui,
É com agrado que vejo que não "entregás-te os pontos",e estás de vólta com ânimo renovado. :Palmas:  
Tanbem estou a ver que decidiste apostar em bom material,mas queria fazer-te uma pergunta,na saida da bomba de retorno tens alguma derivação para controlar o caudal,ou a bomba está a mandar a totalidade para o aqua?se sim o furo de descarga na CS está a dár bem conta desse caudal todo,ou tens o nivel de agua no pente muito alto?
Tenho ideias de ter uma Dragon no retorno,mas estou a tentar perceber qual será o caudal maximo que esta deverá ter,para não me criar problemas. :Cool:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Vou trocar a calha pelo seguinte: Tinha uma DYI, mas verifiquei que apesar de evernizada, empenou muito rapidamente e quando a desmontei vi muita humidade na zona electrica.

Montei uma coisa temporária, mas agora que tenho possibilidades vou colocar uma calha a sério. Os meus corais merecem.

A aposta do material, não é por nada de especial. O que se passou, é que comprei material que não pode ser considerado muito rasca e ao fim de um tempo começou a dar problemas. Dado que já decidi que o meu próximo aquário terá uma litragem grandita (estou a apontar para um aquário entre os 2,50 a 3 metros) aproveito e já fico com o equipamento comprado. Agora é relativamente fácil. No futuro não sei.

Luís, não tenho nenhuma derivação a controlar o fluxo. vai tudo para cima. Apanha pelo meio um SCWD e tem duas saídas no aquário. Quando a furos o que te posso dizer é o seguinte: tenho um furo de 55mm que reduzi para 40mm. Tenho um durso e a água está onde a mandei estar. E mais, sinto que se lhe metesse o dobro do caudal aquilo ainda chegava.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Quanto o material nada a dizer... excelentes apostas.




> vai tudo para cima. Apanha pelo meio um SCWD e tem duas saídas no aquário. Quando a furos o que te posso dizer é o seguinte: tenho um furo de 55mm que reduzi para 40mm. Tenho um durso e a água está onde a mandei estar. E mais, sinto que se lhe metesse o dobro do caudal aquilo ainda chegava.


Com uma bomba dessas penso que devias ter feito uma derivação para 2 SCWD´s sob pena de perderes muito caudal apenas com 1. Como sabes a litragem máxima para os SCWD´s é de 4500 litros. Com a minha Iwaki de 5000 litros/hora tenho 2 SCWD´s e penso que é mesmo a melhor opção, não só para poupar a bomba, mas também para tirar partido da sua qualidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Diogo, eu já tinha visto esse promenor, mas depois de o levantares decidi ir á procura.

No site da 3iQ VEntures diz que dá para caudal máximo de 1400 GPH que se traduz em 5300 litros por hora (Conversor).

Se fôr analisar a curva de potência da RedDragon de 6m3 (Royal Exclusive) temos que a 1,5 metros ela debita 5000 l/h.

Assim só posso concluir que estou dentro da margem de manobra e não estou a esforçar a bomba com uma redução de caudal.

Abraço e obrigado pela observação. Por acaso tive sorte pois só tinha feito esta análise para a OR6500. Agora tenho a certeza.

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Pois... mas uma coisa é a teoria, outra a prática! A verdade é que experimentei a minha bomba com apenas um SCWD e o caudal era praticamente igual aquele que tenho agora com os 2 SCWD´s. A única diferença era a rapidez com que ele virava de lado - isto leva-me a concluir que de facto a bomba estaria em esforço . :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Passados quase 3 meses depois da última actualização e depois de ter estado ontem até às 5 da manhã a montar o material novo venho aqui deixar as novidades:

Ontem foi então dia de montar a nova calha e montar o controlador aquatronica.

O escumador ATI BM250 já está montado faz quase 2 meses e trabalha que é uma maravilha em termos de escumação.

A diferença de luz entre o DIY e a calha da Sfiligoi é impressionante embora estivessem as duas com 8x 54w.

O controlador da aquatronica é muito simples de configurar quando ligado ao PC e estou muito satisfeito com as suas capacidades.

Quanto às algas pode-se considerar neste momento que são praticamente inexistentes.

Os peixes lá continuam, o chelmon finalmente ao fim de quase 3 meses comecou a comer e anda gordo e bastante activo.

Quanto a problemas ...

Quanto aos corais estão todos vivos mas com perda de côr, penso que por causa da temperatura. não é perda de tecido. é mesmo côr. por exemplo a aequituberculata está rosa clarinho.

A reposição ainda não a consegui ligar ao aquatrónica porque não sei porque a minha IWAKI de fole não está a puxar água. Não sei o que se passa. Tenho que ver se a desmonto e limpo.

O Escumador ATI BM250 embora escume nas horas ... faz barulho numa das bombas ao contrário de todos os que já vi a funcionar. a outra bomba é silenciosa.

Algures no tempo a minha Red Dragon 6.0m3 começou a fazer imenso barulho. Falei com o Paulo Bravo que foi lá a casa, desmontamos a bomba, limpámos e o barulho mantinha-se. Lá se chegou à conclusão que o barulho era provocado pelo SCWD.

Assim, retirei fora e com tubo de 25mm fiz o retorno directamente ao aquário. Só vos digo ... A diferença de caudal é abismal. Parece um turbilhão agora dentro do aquário. e o barulho da bomba????? nem se ouve. Tenho que lhe meter a mão para a sentir trabalhar ...  :Palmas:  

Isso trouxe um problema. O meu escoamento de 40mm com durso que era silencioso e não dava problemas neste momento faz uma barulheira desgraçada. Retirei o durso e tentei controlar a queda de água com a torneira de descarga, mas a água na coluna seca ou desce e parece um ralo ou sobe demasiado. não consigo estabilizar o nível dentro da Coluna Seca.

Alguém tem sugestões? O problema é que embora tenha furo de 50mm se não fizer a redução não consigo colocar o durso.

Vou tentar colocar umas fotos do novo arranjo da sump e do aquário logo à noite.

Volto a colocar entretanto aqui a questão de querer alterar o areão grosso para areão de coral fino. Qual será a melhor maneira de o fazer? retirar toda a rocha, aspirar e retirar aquele areão e montar de novo?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

P.S: Comentários ...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Ficamos então à espera dessas fotos e quanto amim faço-me desde já convidado para te fazer uma visita e ver isso ao vivo e acores (embora pelo que dizes, deve ser mais a preto e branco!!!)...




> Volto a colocar entretanto aqui a questão de querer alterar o areão grosso para areão de coral fino. Qual será a melhor maneira de o fazer? retirar toda a rocha, aspirar e retirar aquele areão e montar de novo?


Eu acho que a melhor forma é mesmo aspirar tudo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Algures no tempo a minha Red Dragon 6.0m3 começou a fazer imenso barulho. Falei com o Paulo Bravo que foi lá a casa, desmontamos a bomba, limpámos e o barulho mantinha-se. Lá se chegou à conclusão que o barulho era provocado pelo SCWD.
> 
> Assim, retirei fora e com tubo de 25mm fiz o retorno directamente ao aquário. Só vos digo ... A diferença de caudal é abismal. Parece um turbilhão agora dentro do aquário. e o barulho da bomba????? nem se ouve. Tenho que lhe meter a mão para a sentir trabalhar ...


Rui,

Tinhas um SCWD no retorno com a Red Dragon ? É que os SCWD só aguentam 4.500 lts. Daí o barulho. Eu vi isso (e penso que estará escrito no tópico do meu aquário) quando foi a minha montagem.




> Isso trouxe um problema. O meu escoamento de 40mm com durso que era silencioso e não dava problemas neste momento faz uma barulheira desgraçada. Retirei o durso e tentei controlar a queda de água com a torneira de descarga, mas a água na coluna seca ou desce e parece um ralo ou sobe demasiado. não consigo estabilizar o nível dentro da Coluna Seca.
> 
> Alguém tem sugestões? O problema é que embora tenha furo de 50mm se não fizer a redução não consigo colocar o durso.


Eu tenho 2 tubos de descarga de 40mm (com durso) e um tubo ladrão de 32mm (livre)  Quando ligo o retorno, os dois tubos de 40mm enchem completamente e durante largos minutos fico a usar o tubo ladrão. Depois estabiliza.
Penso que o teu de 40mm pode ser pouco para a Red Dragon. Se conseguires usar o de 50mm, mesmo sem durso é capaz de ser preferível.
O ajuste - para não fazer barulho - consegue fazer-se com a torneira. Demora um bocadinho até se ganhar o jeito, mas depois é fácil.

p.s.: enviei-te uma mp. Viste ?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Diogo, é quando quiseres. És sempre bem vindo.

João, o tubo de 40mm chega perfeitamente consigo escoar tudo sem problemas.

Depois daquilo que disseste acerca das torneiras, perdi cerca de 2 horas ontem de volta daquilo. Retirei o durso e regulei as torneiras de modo a ter a coluna seca sempre cheia (menos 5cm). 

Fiquei muito satisfeito com o resultado. Barulho ... zero outra vez.

Relativamente ao escumador, em conversa com o José Francisco Borges Duarte segui a recomendação que lhe foi dada pela ATI de retirar o veio das bombas durante uma semana antes de o voltar a colocar .... resultado até agora uma redução de mais de 50% do barulho. A ATI afirma que ao fim de uma semana voltando a colocar os veios o barulho ainda fica mais fraco. Para já estou satisfeito.

Em termos de barulho agora só oiço o ruído muito ao longe da Tunze 6100 e das ventoínhas quando são ligadas para arrefecer o aquário.

Aproveitei também para fazer umas mudanças de corais de sítio de modo a conseguir ter mais espaço para corais e sinceramente gosto mais do resultado agora.

Para fotos é que não ouve tempo, mas logo a ver se consigo tirar algumas para amanhã colocar aqui.

Abraços,

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Rui, ainda bem que o problema da Bomba ficou resolvido.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Quanto as fotos estou a espera de ver isso ,ainda nao vi nada ....que se passa com a maquina fotografica,é muita luz é!!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Tou a brincar gostava de ver umas fotos,poe ai para o pessoal .

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Fotos quero ver se consigo colocar ainda hoje ou amanhã.

Isto porque serão as últimas fotos do aquário tal e qual ele existe.

Isto não quer dizer que vou abandonar o Hobby. Apenas quer dizer que o vou fazer temporáriamente.

Vou mudar de casa. Encontrei uma casa do virar do século, ou seja não tem placa. 

Assim o aquário que irei montar terá que ser forçosamente mais pequeno pois não vou poder realizar obras para colocação de poleias à semelhança do que fez o Diogo Lopes.

Posto isto e dado que o material que tenho é claramente sobredimensionado para um aquário de 200 ou 300l vou desmontar o meu actual aquário e vender quase todo o material que tenho disponível com algumas excepções.

Ainda hoje quero ver se consigo colocar o tópico de venda para poder começar a retirar vivos.

É com alguma pena que o faço, pois o objectivo era ter um aquário muito maior e não bem mais pequeno. Ficará para mais tarde com certeza. O importante é não desistir e fazer uma instalação ainda melhor do que a que já existia.

Alguns dos corais que tenho estão bastante maltratados por causa do calor e serão oferecidos a quem tiver condições para os recuperar.

Mesmo assim, há 3 ou quatro peças das quais não gostaria de me desfazer e deverei montar um aquário de 60cm só para as colocar, sem escumador pois não terá peixes. O que acham?


Temporariamente tristes abraços,


R(\/)G

----------


## Cesar Pinto

rui tens mp
se precisares de algo diz,estou mesmo aqui ao lado de benfica.
apesar de teres de mudar para um aqua mais pequeno nao quer dizer nada,pois eu fiz o mesmo em tempos de 600l para 400l e digo-te que foi o melhor que podia fazer,mais bonito,menos consumo :SbRiche: ,menos trabalho e concertesa que contigo vai ser igual.
boa sorte para esse novo aquario :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Õlá Rui
Tenho pena que assim seja, mas por vezes temos ke fazer opções, e de certeza que essa tua é a opção certa.
Se precisares de alguma coisa apita,mesmo para te guardar esses ditos corais.
Boa sorte para o teu novo pequeno projecto

Abraço Grande

Paulo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Aqui ficam então algumas fotos do aquário antes de ser desmontado.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Mais umas

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

É pena que agora que o aqua está a ficar muito bom, tenhas que o desmontar. Mas a vida é mesmo assim e a aquariofilia não é tudo...!

Essas Anthias vão ficar mesmo bem no meu aqua..!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Diogo, a aquariofilia não é tudo, mas é quase.  :yb624:  
E além disso, só vou mudar para um mais pequeno que não me obrigue a obras como as tuas para o colocar. Breve, breve terei outro ...

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

São bicolores (P. bicolor), não são?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

Rui, boa sorte para o novo projecto

Fica bem

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

O aquário foi todo desmontado. Existem ainda meia dúzia de peças que não sairam, mas com calma vai.

Entretanto deixo-vos com o que resta do REE(volução)F.



Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------

